

People are squishy - lukegiuliani
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/97601cdca6c8

======
tbfrench
Good read, but I can't read the title without thinking of Dora from Finding
Nemo.

------
iandanforth
I just make squishy robots. Problem solved.

------
sabmalik
Great read!

